# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Anadolu Medeniyetleri Müzesi

## veli

Anadolu Medeniyetleri Müzesi, Ankarada, Anadolunun arkeolojik eserlerini sergileyen ve dünyanın sayılı müzeleri arasında yer alan bir müzedir. Atpazarı semtinde, Ankara Kalesinin dış duvarının güneydoğu kıyısında, yeni işlev verilerek düzenlenmiş iki Osmanlı yapısında yer alır. Bu yapılardan biri Mahmut Paşa Bedesteni, diğeri Kurşunlu Handır.
Konu başlıkları [gizle] 
1 İçerdiği Eserler
2 Binalar
3 Sergiler
4 Dış bağlantılar
İçerdiği Eserler [değiştir]

Başlangıçta sadece Hitit dönemine ait eserlerin sergilendiği müze, daha sonra diğer uygarlıklara ait eserlerle zenginleşmiş ve Hitit Müzesi olmaktan çıkıp, Anadolu Medeniyetleri Müzesi haline gelmiştir. Bugün kendine özgü koleksiyonları ile dünyanın sayılı müzeleri arasında yer alan bu müzede, Paleolitik Çağdan başlayarak günümüze kadar Anadolu arkeolojisi sergilenmektedir.
Avrupa Konseyine bağlı Avrupa Müze Forumu (European Museum Forum) tarafından verilmekte olan Avrupa Yılın Müzesi Ödülünü 1997 tarihinde İsviçrenin Lozan kentinde 68 müze arasından birinci seçilerek almıştır. Türkiyede bu ödülü kazanan şu an için tek müzedir.

----------

